# Web pages suddenly slow to load.



## shankmcgank (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm hoping someone can help me out with this annoying problem.

I have a 14MB connection. Yesterday I noticed that web pages with advertising on them seem to load in very slowly. The hotmail sign in page loads in instantly and the only thing I notice different is that it's not spammed up with advertisements.

I've uninstalled ActiveX, Flash, and Java, and reinstalled them. I've also run Malwarebytes and my system was clean. I have Kaspersky Internet Security 2010 with an active subscription and a clean bill of health. This problem occurs with all of my browsers, Chrome, Firefox and IE. Tracert gives me good readings. I did a system restore back 8 days, and I still have this problem.

What happens is the following: The webpage loads in, but stops responding for about 15 seconds, sometimes Google Chrome asks me if I want to kill the page. At the bottom it always says something like: Waiting for ad.yieldmanager.com or 
bids.open.net or ad.g.net. It's almost like Active X is corrupted or something and is having trouble loading in the advertisements properly. Suddenly the ads load in and the page then becomes responsive. Before this problem started occuring the pages loaded in instantly.

I'm not quite sure what to do here other than reinstall Windows 7. I'd like that to be a last resort if possible, and I'd like to get this figured out because I'll always wonder what the problem actually was.

If anyone has a suggestion or help for me, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## w7pro (Dec 30, 2010)

From your description, it does sound like you have some sort of virus running in the backend. I've had a similar issue in the past and I had to do a clean install, so that might be the way to go, unfortunately. You might want to backup your data.

-- Ryan
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## shankmcgank (Feb 14, 2011)

Hmm...I was hoping that someone would have some ideas rather than having to reinstall.

As I said, I have Kaspersky Internet Security with an active subscription and it shows I have a clean system. Other than ESET NOD32, I don't know of another anti-virus program that is so highly rated. I've also run Malwarebytes and done a full system scan, and it shows my system is clean also. 

Surely it has to be something other than a virus ?


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

You could try to test your browser/browsers in Safe Mode with networking.. If works fine there, then you could perform a clean boot to narrow down the offending application..


----------



## shankmcgank (Feb 14, 2011)

How exactly does one perform a clean boot ? I'm guessing I disable all my start-up items or something ?


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Test first in Safe mode with networking. If fails there, there is no need for a clean boot.

Clean boot is preventing 3rd parties apps/service from loading at startup or running in the background/ You can do that from MSCONFIG/Selective Startup.. 

Please let me know if works in Safe Mode with Networking


----------



## shankmcgank (Feb 14, 2011)

The problem happens in safe mode with networking. However now it only happens 75% of the time instead of every time. I don't get it. Any other ideas before I spend a day backing up and reinstalling everything ?

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## falconMM (Feb 2, 2010)

Did you install an ad blocker? Did you install software such as Safe Eyes? I know that Safe Eyes can slow down internet sometimes. Check all your processes and see if there's anything unusual.


----------



## shankmcgank (Feb 14, 2011)

No, I do not have an ad blocker. If it helps, I graduated college for computer programming, so while I'm not a pro by any means, I do know my way around a computer better than the average person. As I said, it just suddenly started, but the weird thing is that it's doing it less frequently, but it is still occurring. Also of note is that I have not changed anything, so I'm not sure why it's suddenly getting better.


----------

